# 3 legacy receivers on one DISH 500? What switch?



## Jon Ellis (Dec 28, 2003)

Sorry if this has been answered elsewhere but I can't find it.

I have a 2700 and a 3800/3900 using separate multiswitches out of a dual LNB DISH 500. I have another 2700 sitting around unactivated (but it does work) and I'd like to add it. Is there a multiswitch that will allow me to run all three receivers on the same dish?

There are so many different types of receivers and switches out there that it's hard to tell what will work with my old-school equipment.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

SW44


----------



## Jon Ellis (Dec 28, 2003)

Thanks!


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

Legacy Quad lnb may be cheaper and no power inserter required.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Good alternative.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Assuming you can find them...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Huh ? I just got many URLs after googled for SW44.


----------

